
Web scraping in rust - chewbacha
https://medium.com/@kadek/web-scraping-in-rust-881b534a60f7
======
vuldin
Another good resource, from Tensor Programming :
[https://youtu.be/LNABJvABhos](https://youtu.be/LNABJvABhos)

